# my first button



## DAVEEDO (Dec 24, 2011)

heres my first button. i just had to make one. so i just took some of the powder i have and melted a little to show the wife that it is indeed gold now she likes my new hobby and promises i wont get yelled at for spending more time in the lab than with her lol 8) merry christmas everyone. couldnt have done it without you


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 24, 2011)

Alright Daveedo!!! 8) 

Remenber, safety first when handling them chemicals.

Phil


----------



## publius (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice button!


----------



## DAVEEDO (Dec 25, 2011)

thank you Phil. I only melted down a little powder out of what i have. I had to show my wife what the finished product looked like. i am going to put all of my powder threw the rinse cycles and redeem my gold after i recover the rest of my gold off of the gold plated jewelry i have. i have everything i need for a sulfuric cell except for the sulfuric acid and glycerin. after i run a cycle in the cell and the acid is full of black powder, how do i go about filtering off the gold? and then what type of rinse should i do?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 25, 2011)

You don't really need the glycerin.
Go to Lazersteve's website, he has an excellent video on the sulphuric cell.

Phil


----------



## DAVEEDO (Jan 2, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> You don't really need the glycerin.
> Go to Lazersteve's website, he has an excellent video on the sulphuric cell.
> 
> Phil


Phil i did watch the video Steve has on his website and it doesn't show how to recover the gold from the cell after the gold is removed from the jewelry. it shows Steve processing different types of scrap, and then Steve putting the cell away for the night. once i have processed the gold filled jewelry in the cell where do i go from there?


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

"Black Powder from Cell

When your cell is full you should:
1. Let all the black powder settle
2. Pour off the bulk of the concentrated sulfuric acid. Don't worry about the small amount of residual black powder that is in the acid that is poured off as you can get it on the next batch.
3. The remaining acid with the bulk of the black powder in it should be slowly added (let it cool before adding more) to five or six times it's volume of water.
4. Stir this very well and allow to settle again.
5. Siphon off the colored solution. Repeat this process until the wash is no longer colored.
6. Test a few drops of the rinse water with a drop or two of 3% unscented clear household ammonia, if the rinse water turns blue when the ammonium hydroxide is added, copper is still present and more rinsing is required. 

7. Dissolve the black powder with AR or HCl-Cl and proceed as typical for these processes.
The concentrated acid that was poured off is used in your next cell run as is. Hot concentrated acid is very dangerous, so exercise extreme caution when handling it. Never add water to concentrated sulfuric acid/powder mixture, add the acid/powder slowly to the water instead.
Steve"

Daveedo, the information is here. Check it out.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=9473&p=109846&hilit=sulphuric+cell#p108380

Phil


----------



## DAVEEDO (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Phil. I will definitely fill you in on how i make out with my first run with the sulfuric cell. i really enjoy recovering Pm's and i am glad i have this site and the generous people on it. if i run into a problem you guys are right here every time. thank you again


----------

